# No doubt, The fishing is on fire and just going to get better!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanksgiving will be here before too long, but weâ€™ve already been having our feast out here on the bay and let me tell you itâ€™s been fun. The fishing has been great both from the boat drifting or wading on the flats. While drifting Iâ€™ve been locating working birds or slicks and fishing large schools of Trout and Reds using downsouth lures or if my clients prefer live shrimp Its been hard to beat them under a rattle cork plus we can use Gulp the same way. As for wading, the top water bite has been great the first hour of daylight. This past week I dont think that Iâ€™ve ever seen a stronger top water bite than that, what a site to see no doubt. When the topwater bite slows down switching over to a plastic such as a down south really pays off. The Trout and Reds are super fat right now, and we are already on solid trophy fish right now, itâ€™s just going to get better, Itâ€™s not going to be uncommon for us to be on 8 to 9 lb Trout consistently this year, a banner year because the eco system is in such great shape.
I appreciate you all reading the report and get ahold of me for a great day on the bay. Donâ€™t forget to take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors. Our best months are here and also coming up.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115 www.capthollisforrester.com 
[email protected]
#7dayaddiction #outcast_rods #grindterminaltackle #downsouthlures #redtailoptix


----------

